# INS 4 Nimrod



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Where was she built Gerrards or Summers & any other information on her would be greatful

John


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

I would go for Summer's rather than Gerrards John,but could be wrong.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea Wully it was Summers thanks


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Built 1957 by Summers.


----------



## Craiglui (May 14, 2013)

*INS 4 sea trials*

I came across this and found it interesting.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

See att.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

See my post of Nimrod leaving Burghead


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a simple piece of typed paper meant so much to so many people.


----------

